# Landmark IBS Study Highlights Physical, Emotional and Social Toll that Digestive Conditions Take on Sufferers.



## softydude (Apr 17, 2017)

'Living with IBS in the UK' Landmark Study by Alflorex Highlights Physical, Emotional and Social Toll that IBS Takes on Sufferers

_35.2%_ _of IBS sufferers confirm that there is still a big stigma associated with having IBS._

_38.2% __say their IBS is a huge source of embarrassment for them._

_72.4% __report that stress is a major cause of IBS flare-ups._

To mark IBS awareness month (April 2017) a new, independent IBS study, "Living with IBS in the UK" commissioned by Alflorex, set out to produce the most comprehensive study ever conducted on IBS sufferers. More than 1,000 IBS sufferers were polled in an effort to better understand how this chronic digestive condition impacted on their lives.

Full news: http://www.pressat.co.uk/releases/landmark-ibs-study-highlights-physical-emotional-and-social-toll-that-digestive-conditions-take-on-sufferers-814179922c08e2f1eb68c2fd035dc59c/


----------

